# Slot "Monster Trucks"



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

Here is a photo of some of my slot monster trucks on a purpose built routed track.


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*Toyota slot "Monster Truck"*

Toyota slot "Monster Truck"


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*Wild Willie slot "Monster Truck"*

Wild Willie slot "Monster Truck"


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*"Lunch Box" slot "Monster Truck"*

"Lunch Box" slot "Monster Truck"


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*"Lunch Box" chassis*

"Lunch Box" Chassis


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've loved the Lunch Box since 87 when I had a pair of them R/C style! My buddy had a Midnight Pumpkin, and we used to cruise them all over the place!! What scale are these? They all look sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*Monster Truck details.*

All the trucks are based on the Tamiya 1:32 scale battery powered Monster Trucks. I have the "Midnight Pumpkin" also converted to slot.
To see some of my Trucks in action have a look here.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That is just TOO DANG AWESOME!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Love the driver in the Jeep!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

those are cool:thumbsup: love the track.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

David D Stevens said:


> "Lunch Box" Chassis


Now that's a beast of true beauty and ingenious design! I'm not familiar with the Lunch Box and would love to see more pics of that chassis if you have any. Any chance of a pic of it lying on it's back? I'm sure Google would turn up what I seek but that makes for poor conversation. Any more info is appreciated, thanks.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*Chassis design*

Here is a video showing details of the "Wild Willy" and "Lunch Box" chassis's

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz2MudL5vVc


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*How to*

If you want to build your own slot "Monster Truck" here is a guide.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-53TM26n40


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Those are great! So cool I love them. 

I do not want to hijack this thread. But wasn't there supposed to be a Monster Truck redo from Auto World coming sometime this year?

Btw I always wanted a Midnight Pumpkin. The kid down the street had a Clod-Buster. Still want one of those too.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Monster Trucks & Track are Awesome! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------

